# Protomelas Taiwan reef? I hope!! take a look



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I got this juvenile, is this a Taiwan Reef?


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a hybrid taiwan reef to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Doesn't look quite right, I would guess a hybrid also. The face is a little different, the body seems longer, has more bars than normal.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I can count 8 bars in this male.... in the mine I see also 8...

about the body, I think can be an effect of the cam, also is very jung... but I dont know, im not an expert hehe


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Today after read this:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_steveni.php

Im pretty sure I have a Taiwan reef, *** compared with the juveniles on the article and I can see de two "H" patterns in the mine


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Its not just the bars it is the overall shape and look including the head and the way it slopes. You can ask Fogelhund what he thinks.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

How large is the fish? The body does seem slightly elongated.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Something seems a little off. Is there any red showing yet?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

this is a taiwan reef juvil...

i have both 6 inches and 1.5 inches before taiwan reef before. they look just right.
if you dont beleive me wait till it is 3-4 inches, it grows excatly to a adult taiwan reef.

cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is not correct for a Taiwan Reef. Both the barring and the body shape are incorrect. I would suggest that it is indeed a hybrid with Taiwan Reef in it.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

wow Fogelhund, sharp eyes.
i am wrong with my earlier post, i am keeping these guys along and they do look like taiwan reef when grown up at 4 inches.
could it be taiwan reef and peacock hybrids? i think this hybrid thingy is an asian fish industry practice...sad...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

johnchor said:


> wow Fogelhund, sharp eyes.
> i am wrong with my earlier post, i am keeping these guys along and they do look like taiwan reef when grown up at 4 inches.
> could it be taiwan reef and peacock hybrids? i think this hybrid thingy is an asian fish industry practice...sad...


No telling for sure but I do know, as you suggested, that many asian breeders are doing this and the fish of choice they seem to use the most is the Fryeri. There are very easy to breed with virtually all other haps and peacocks.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Razor,

yes Fryeri! there are many "peacocks/Fryeri" hybrids here in singapore/ASIA! but luckly what i can see is the shape of the Fryeri hybrids is different from peacocks. Fryeri hybrids has a enlongated head and body. they are also more aggressive...

hmm... time to re-inspect my tank for hybrids...

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hybrids and hormone feeds are an asian fish industry practices.
wondering why nothing is done to educate these people...

we can even see hybrids arrowanna these days.. damm...


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

johnchor said:


> wondering why nothing is done to educate these people...


I doubt many Asian exporters enjoy cichlids so much that they just want to share their passion with the rest of the world. Quality of fish is obviously not their concern. These people are in it for the $$$, not for the fish - and they seem to get what they are after for the most part :roll:

Not to say there aren't people in Asia who have quality fish. I don't hear about many Americans exporting quality fish to Asia either, although it would be a comparable situation.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Honestly I do not think its that. Just a different outlook on hybrids. If its pretty they breed it, cross it and see nothing wrong with this. Hormoning and stuffing em with colour enhancers, well yep just gets em coloured earlier, bigger fins, grow faster and sell better.
Its not illegal there, so how can it be wrong?
Think the laws are pretty relaxed in Florida too from what I see.
Caveat emptor on any stuff (if you want wild type) not from a known good breeder with wild stock.

All the best James


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Honestly I do not think its that. Just a different outlook on hybrids. If its pretty they breed it, cross it and see nothing wrong with this. Hormoning and stuffing em with colour enhancers, well yep just gets em coloured earlier, bigger fins, grow faster and sell better.
> Its not illegal there, so how can it be wrong?
> *Think the laws are pretty relaxed in Florida too from what I see.
> Caveat emptor on any stuff (if you want wild type) not from a known good breeder with wild stock.*
> ...


No doubt.....you see correctly.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mind you I am not saying its any better here. We breed so few cichlids in the UK most are imported. And while there are good laws to stop you doing the things above in the UK, sadly there is nothing to stop anyone from importing stuff, however treated or bred.

Sometimes finding a single wild type Malawi cichlid in a LFS here is like hunt the thimble.
Must be there somewhere but real hard to spot. 

All the best James


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is the evolution of the fish mentioned on this thread, now he is silver color... (big zoom)

Is there a possibility that this is a female of taiwan reef? or in fact is an hybrid?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish was probably hormoned for artificial color, and has lost the color. Can't tell if male or female.

Still looks like a hybrid of a Taiwan reef.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

he have 6 centimeters already...


----------



## dmarfitt (Sep 3, 2012)

Yup Florida sucks for getting pure fish -even the breeders stock looks off


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear. That is what I thought would happen.


----------



## canadasbeast (Apr 26, 2013)

how long have u had this fish for (looks like a female that's been hormoned) if colours drop off within next week or so then u will know


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I think 2 months now


----------

